# Selling my RV



## Surfbum (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello-I am selling my 2004 Dolphin and had a rep from Mike Thompson RV come out and look at it to purchase. We agreed on a price and they said they would cut a check within 7 days but wants to take the RV tomorrow (title included). Being a large dealer is there something I need to worry about? It is little weird that they can't just cut the check and be done with it. Why wait 7 days? I am fine waiting but I don't want them to say "we found something wrong and will now only offer $X dollars otherwise you can pick it up. Anyone else had experience with this type of thing? They are paying $32,000 for my RV and I have seen them out there (inferior to mine even) listed at $49,000. Should I be concerned??


----------



## KarenS144 (Jul 20, 2015)

It could be that they don't have the cash on hand and have to wait till your coach sells before they can pay you... IF they pay you.  What happens if they go belly up before you get your money?  They'd have the coach and title and you wouldn't have a paddle!  It doesn't sound like a good idea to me but then I don't sell motor homes.


----------



## akjimny (Jul 25, 2015)

Sounds like a scam to me.  Cash in hand and then they can have the title and the keys.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 25, 2015)

NO WAY!!!  I am with Jimmy "cash in hand" and you get title.


----------

